# Do you measure temp in the flat or point for brisket?



## Bassmantweed (Jun 26, 2019)

people say wrap at 160-170 and pull around 195-205.  

I get the probe test , but what end of the meat are the guidelines above from?


----------



## fullborebbq (Jun 27, 2019)

Bassmantweed said:


> people say wrap at 160-170 and pull around 195-205.
> 
> I get the probe test , but what end of the meat are the guidelines above from?



Looks like Pulled Pork temps to me. stay away from the bone in the thickest part of the pork butt. 

As for Brisket I will defer to others as I have not gone that direction as of yet. Welcome and happy smoking!


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 27, 2019)

Lots of us separate the two cuts when making brisket. I know I prefer to do that.

But if not, use the flat portion as your temp guide. But try to think of it like this.

Wrap when it stalls. When the temp climb just dies, it's time to wrap.

Pull when it's TENDER. Start checking about 195 ish and don't panic if you're not happy with the tenderness come 205. She's done when she's done and not a moment sooner.

You put all that time into making it, there's not reason to serve it tough :-)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2019)

I usually use 2 probes, one in the thickest part of the flat, and one in the point.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 27, 2019)

Personal preference here I don't separate and don't wrap test in the thickest part and as said its done when its done. Only 225 to 230 smoker temp.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't separate.
I use multiple temp probes, one each Flat and Point.
195°-210° is the IT range for probing for tenderness.
It's done when it's Probe Tender, not by IT.
The Point is almost always PT before the Flat, therefore it is the Flat I pay the most attention to for both IT and PT.
I wrap with butcher paper when it stalls.
I've smoked low/slow 225-240, hot/fast 275-300 and Extreme hot/fast 375-400.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm still trying to learn the brisky but if you have two probes, one in the flat and one in the point.  Doesn't the flat get to temp faster than the point in your experiences?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

The point is more forgiving then the flat, and can easily be separated close to the end on the cook. If I only had one probe it would go into the thickest portion of the flat. For two probes one in each.

Chris


----------

